# portage lake crappie



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice job. Can't wait to get a few myself.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish and pics. Thanks for your report. :B


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice, which lake were u fishing?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

nimisila...all caught under a float...about 2 feet down...starting @ dusk and into the evening...on small minnies...seems like regular or large sized minnies were left alone


----------

